# South Skyway pier



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Tried SSP for grouper before the closure. Tide came in good when I got there. I had trouble to get pin first but went to the end where every one got many. I did the same. Freelined a couple out acrossing the eastside bridge. It was slow for everyone. One regular moved around and he got a nice 28" keeper. Getting no hit for a long while, I went to that lucky guy asking for some tips which he did. I adjusted my position according to his tips and had a big one on 15 min after. I fought this one really hard for but fish won by chewing off the 50 lb leader. Then nothing went on for a while as the tide slowed to halt. We had to switched to west side and casted the pin out as the tide did not move much at all. It was slow for every one as well but I was the only one got fish on three more times. Lost two again due to weak setup but pulled one over the rail. It was nearly 21" and back she went where she came.
So still no keeper for me for couple of years I tried. Lesson learned today. You have to have strong setup if you want to deal with grouper.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Good report. Yes indeed, stout gear and line is the key. Especially anywhere like the Skyway where you can get rocked up real quick. 

Another tip to remember is to have your drag locked down tight and to back peddle as you reel in. This is key to fighting a grouper from any land structure which allows you to do so. 

That extra couple of steps backwards, sometimes equals that extra foot or two to keep that SOB out of the rocks.


----------



## ripnlips (Oct 22, 2008)

how is the bait (greenbacks & threadfins) down there? i am planning to be there tomorrow. also, how are the water temps?


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Water temps are perfect for grouper fishing. Not sure on the bait though. Good luck. You gonna give it one last shot before the closure, way to go.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys in this thread. What is the closure you speak of? I have fished both sides of Skyway in the past, even though I'm in NC. Whats going on?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Pix, the eastern spans of the skyway are closed due to D.O.T saying there unstable. There barracaded off with fences and concrete blocks.
Also grouper season closes 12 midnight feb 1 until 12midnight April 1. Illegal to harvest or posess.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Yea, I was speaking of the grouper closure from Feb. 1st to April 1st.


----------

